# Joe's Famous Coleslaw



## Alix (Jan 5, 2006)

My Dad had two specialties. (He had more, but two are especially famous). His coleslaw and his Manhattan style clam chowder. 

*Joe's Famous Coleslaw*

1 head of cabbage, shredded very fine
3 multiplier (egyptian) onions (pearl onions are OK too)
1 lemon
oil 
salt

Shred your cabbage and salt liberally. Toss cabbage with your fingers, being careful not to bruise it. Allow to sit for a while and then drain any liquid from this periodically.

Slice your onions paper thin, and put in some oil to fry. Get them just golden and toss into the cabbage, oil and all. Toss well. Squeeze one large lemon and use the juice as your dressing. Toss and taste, add salt or lemon juice to taste.

Edit: Best to salt the cabbage in the morning or early afternoon and let it sit. Drain any liquid that accumulates. Also, you can use one regular sized onion instead of the mini ones. Works just as well IMO. 

*there have been things added to this like tomatoes, radishes, green onions, cucumber but the best way is just plain.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 8, 2006)

This looks really good ALix, thanks  Sometimes you want a cole slaw minus the creamy dressing and this would fit the bill very nicely. Thanks for passing along your Dad's TNT


----------



## auntdot (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Alix, sounds great.

Grew up in Brooklyn and my mom used to make really good Manhattan style clam chowder.  Unfortunately never got the recipe.

Would appreciate your Dad's.

Could you post it?

Thanks.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks alix. dw doesn't like a very sweet slaw, so this'll do nicely.

and another request for joe's manhattan clam chowdah, please.

quimby: er uh, c'mon frenchie. say it, saaaaayyyy iiiitttt?

french waiter: sh-ow-dair...

nelson: haaaah-hah!


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2006)

Hope you like it guys. I am making this one tonight. I will go nag my Mom into writing down Dad's chowdah recipe. I'll get it as close as I can. Thanks for your interest folks.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 27, 2012)

Alix said:


> My Dad had two specialties. (He had more, but two are especially famous). His coleslaw and his Manhattan style clam chowder.
> 
> *Joe's Famous Coleslaw*
> 
> ...


Why am I not surprised there is lemon juice in it?


----------



## Alix (Apr 27, 2012)

Must run in the family! Dad insisted on it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 27, 2012)

Alix said:


> Must run in the family! Dad insisted on it.



A whole box of Lemonheads


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 27, 2012)

I wonder how this recipe would be if you chopped some bacon, saute that (with the onions), then add the whole thing to the slaw. 

(Pardon me if I'm just thinking outside of the box.)


----------



## Alix (Apr 28, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I wonder how this recipe would be if you chopped some bacon, saute that (with the onions), then add the whole thing to the slaw.
> 
> (Pardon me if I'm just thinking outside of the box.)



Greg, it would be gross. My Dad (Joe) experimented with many MANY variations of this basic theme and the answer is, "if it aint broke don't fix it". This balances sweet and sour perfectly if you do the onions right. The balance is delicate and adding or subtracting things just make it...less. 

Having said that, feel free to experiment yourself and let us know what you think. I know I'm not going to change things a bit. I've even stopped using the bottled lemon juice and gone back to using a lemon, it DOES make a difference and we can all taste it.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 28, 2012)

I like bacon in almost anything, but in this case, I think the bacon would get soggy.


----------

